# Black walnut sawing with new sawmill



## arramilling (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey guys. I ended up upgrading from my little Norwood to a new hydraulic lt35hd woodmizer. I've had it two weeks now and logged in over 20hours on machine. I like sawing haha.



 











Mikey

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## arramilling (Aug 19, 2014)

I have plenty of black walnut and cherry yet to saw up. Pretty much all of it would be for sale.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful boards, Michael! The new Woodmizer looks like it does a great job and the skidding arch looks perfect too! Oh, yeah, very pretty forested area.....so green!


----------



## arramilling (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks Mike! I hadn't even noticed the arch was in the pic haha! The nice green white pines were planted when I was just a toddler. They're at my folks place.
Mikey


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice mill and nice boards! Good luck with your new mill!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like you can really generate slabs, and from the look of things storage is not a problem. Let us know when you cut up the cherry trees. Chuck


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 20, 2014)

Really nice walnut. It's amazing how the walnut looks different in different parts of the country. That is some really dark stuff. Never seen any that dark around here. Gary


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 26, 2014)

What did you do with the small Norwood ,I have been looking at a small band saw mill.
That is some very nice looking walnut.
Dave


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2014)

Mikey congrats on your new mill! My first was a Norwood LM2000 also.

Don't you know we aren't supposed to have walnut that pretty here in the south? What are you trying to do give us a good reputation lol. Thanks for the pics look forward to many more.


----------

